# Tv schedule



## teach (27 July 2012)

How do I find out which channel the equestrian is on?


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

All on BBC

If you have sky they have put on extra channels to show everything


----------



## criso (27 July 2012)

I know BBC have 24 extra channels on virgin and sky just for the olympics but struggling to find which of these are showing what.


----------



## teach (27 July 2012)

Thanks, we also have the extra channels, but trying to work out what's on where!! Xx


----------



## teach (27 July 2012)

Just found the eventing in Olympic channel 6 tomorrow


----------



## suzysparkle (27 July 2012)

If you have Sky just scroll forward and it tells you on the planner what's on when (channel 450 onwards). All of the equestrian events are on live in both HD and SD. All very easy to navigate, it just says 'Olympic Equestrian' and the 'i' button tells you what it actually is. Otherwise, times are all on BBC's website and on the free app called BBC Olympics. I've already set it all to sky+ as far forward as I can (7 days).

On this link just click on the grey boxes for more info.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results


----------



## humblepie (27 July 2012)

Am being a bit dim, but take it if you only have normal TV and freeview, you can't see any of the three day eventing other than perhaps a highlights programme which may show one horse?

Is that right?


----------



## amywamy (27 July 2012)

Following the above advice I've found most of it!
Saturday: Eventing (dressage) 9.55am Olympic 6 (Sky 455)
Sunday: Eventing (dressage) 9.55am Olympic 8 (Sky 457)
Monday: Eventing (XC) 12.20pm Olympic 1 (Sky 450)
Tuesday: Eventing (Jumping) 10.20am Olympic 3 (Sky 452)
Wednesday: Nothing
Thursday: Dressage 10.55am Olympic 6 (Sky 455)
Friday: Dressage 10.55am Olympic 22 (Sky 471)
No schedule after that...
Hope this helps, I have no idea if these channels are on freeview!


----------



## Turitea (28 July 2012)

This link might work for some of you as well:
http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html


----------



## tiggs (28 July 2012)

humblepie said:



			Am being a bit dim, but take it if you only have normal TV and freeview, you can't see any of the three day eventing other than perhaps a highlights programme which may show one horse?

Is that right?
		
Click to expand...

The XC is on BBC1 and 2 on Monday and the sj on BBC2 on Tuesday


----------



## SpottyTB (28 July 2012)

So the dressage isnt covered for us freeviewers? 

STB


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2012)

Thank you for response to my query.


----------



## Rowreach (28 July 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			So the dressage isnt covered for us freeviewers? 

STB
		
Click to expand...

No but Turitea's link above is brilliant.  Stuff the beeb   I am so disappointed we can't watch everything on Freeview this time


----------



## ecb89 (28 July 2012)

You can watch the dressage online on the bbc olmypic website. I only have freeview and i have linked my laptop to my tv with a hdmi cable, from asda £15, so i can watch the online footage on my tv


----------

